# 14 Week Old Vizsla - Jumping on kitchen cabinets and people



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Good evening ladies and gents, I have a 14 week old male Vizsla. As I just finished up with university, I decided it was time to get another dog - what better dog than a Vizsla! I currently am living back home with my parents and we all take care of the little bugger.

I have a pretty decent level of patience, but my parents on the other hand, not so much. That being said, he does not really jump on me/counter tops nearly as much as he does with my parents. With my parents, he constantly jumps on the kitchen cabinets and stands up on his hind legs to try and see what's going on up there. Moreover, he also jumps on my parents all day long as well. 

To stop him from jumping on cabinets, I have been trying to get him in a position to want to jump and then when he sits I say good boy and reward him. Or, when he is about to jump, I tell him to sit and stop it from occurring in the first place and once again, say good boy and reward him. I have been getting my parents on in the training reigmen to get the process expedited as well.

As for the jumping on my parents/people, I've been doing the same sort of thing - trying to get him into positions where he may want to jump and reinforce him when he doesn't jump and sits instead.

For both training instances, I have been mixing in a few pets on the head and expressing my happiness of him so he doesn't expect a treat every single time! 

Does anyone else have any tips/hints/comments/suggestions in regards to getting my busy Vizsla to stop his jumping on the counter tops and on my parents/people?

I thank you all in advance for your time. *I should say I don't expect miracles as he is still a baby and is in his exploration stage! *


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

To prevent jumping on strangers while walking I would put a foot on Nico's leash so he simply couldn't jump and then reward him after interactions. It seemed to work well because he doesn't jump now! I think he just figured it out.

Are you crate training? We never let Nico out of our sight unless crated early on. Seemed to work well to prevent bad habits. Training was an "all the time" process so if we didn't have attention to spare for him he was crated. This worked well for us because puppies need lots of sleep and the worst behaviour comes out when overtired!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Keep a leash on him in the house for easy corrections.


----------



## goleafsgo22 (Oct 29, 2014)

organicthoughts said:


> Keep a leash on him in the house for easy corrections.


organicthoughts,

By using the leash you mean have him by your side, while lets say preparing food on the counter, by putting your foot on his leash to prevent any jumping onto the counters you are working on?

Cheers


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Just let him drag it around the house. When he does something bad, grab the end and give him a correction. Much easier/clearer for the dog to understand then verbally scolding him.


----------



## Cityhick (Feb 6, 2014)

We stopped jumping on people with a very gentle knee and the word "off". This was not an impact of the knee in any way, just a knee up in her way when she would jump up. Her chest would contact the knee, but don't get excited - we would NEVER knee the dog with any force at all. After a while "off" was enough and then she learned that jumping just wasn't going to be acceptable. Our current 15 month old doesn't get quite the consistency of training that the above described dog did, so she will currently not jump on me, but takes more liberty with others (My wife and stepdaughters like when she jumps on them). She is learning what "off" means though and will listen to me if I tell her to stay off of visitors. She will also listen to anyone who knows the right word is "off". "Down" means lie down to her... Sometimes its harder to train the people than the dog 

Jim


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Our 14 week old vizsla is also really into jumping on kitchen cabinets. We made the realization that we were using " down" to teach her to lay down and also get off of things. We recently switched to " off" when she is climbing on things and " down" to get her to lay down. Like many others have posted, the best thing for us is just being on the same page about what command to use and making sure to be consistant. Everytime we see her, we say " off" and eventually she has realized what " off" means. She responds and we make sure to give her immediate verbal praise. Sometimes just walking over to her and giving her intense eye contact sends the message. Vizslas are pretty sensitive dogs, so it's always good to make sure you're not being too negative all the time with training. The positive reinforcement techniques, either with toys, treats, or love go a long way with our pup!


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone - I haven't been on the forum for ages, but have just marched Eszti back from the park on a VERY short lead for jumping all over people and a small child. Saw this thread and wondered if I could have some advice for an older pup. 

She has always been a jumper on people at the park when off leash (or when seeing people for the first time), but was kind of getting better relative to age, and whether, say she was high energy early in the walk. I holler "off" "no" or "Eszti.... no jumping". She hears me even if she is 50 metres away, and sometimes she makes an arc or just gets a hold of herself and I can forgive her for trying. Just recently she seems to be IGNORING me more often. So I think she is getting a bit worse. She is just 9 months, but I was hoping to see continual improvement, not a recession. My question is how can I get her to stop this one bad habit she has (actually she has two: dreadful drooling both sides of her mouth but I figure there's nothing I can do about that). Is there any point putting the lead on, marching and shunning her when we get home or will she have lost the connection between crime and punishment - and just be wondering why she is in trouble? 

She is an otherwise perfect, rather obedient dog... but this is not winning her friends. :-\


----------

